# Smack the pinguin



## SlipperKing (Dec 14, 2009)

Have go at it.........it's fun!
http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf



My personal best was 323.3 yards


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 14, 2009)

Wll, that's 15 minutes of my life I'll nver get back, and a lousy 274.2.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds like something nuns would give you a whack for doing!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 14, 2009)

317.1 so far ... ..... also 323.3!

... let's try for the shortest actually hit (67.8) ... 65.4!

no, I'm not bored


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 14, 2009)

Very good Charles! lol


----------



## Roly0217 (Dec 14, 2009)

320.5 has been my best so far...LOL!!!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2009)

How did you find this page? I also got 323.3


----------



## rdhed (Dec 15, 2009)

My best is 322.9 and I agree about not getting that time back.:rollhappy:

--Allen--


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, you all must have a better mouse !!! I always turn around 200 ! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 15, 2009)

OMG!!!! Definately not able to pass 206m and lots of miss...hahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't stop laughing....you folks are too funny!! LOL


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 15, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> Wow, you all must have a better mouse !!! I always turn around 200 ! Jean





biothanasis said:


> OMG!!!! Definately not able to pass 206m and lots of miss...hahahahahahahaha!!!



I'm with you guys - 210.5 was my best! I think I missed more than I hit! :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Dec 15, 2009)

If one has a crappy mouse like the one I'm using-
Set up so you swing on the release of button, down-up-down, then release to swing.
Not pushing down to swing.
Got over 300, but LOTS of misses at first. Fun stuff! Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2009)

"Citywide policy prevents access to this site"


----------



## nikv (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm a member of the 323.3 club! :rollhappy:


----------



## Jim Toomey (Dec 15, 2009)

321!
YAHOO!
OK, I'm addicted
LOL!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2009)

I bet you guys have some fishin' tales for us too! :rollhappy:

[9083]If one has a crappy mouse like the one I'm using-
Set up so you swing on the release of button, down-up-down, then release to swing.
Not pushing down to swing.
Got over 300, but LOTS of misses at first. Fun stuff! Thanks.[/QUOTE]

What the blue blazes? Is anyone else confused by this? I must have a crappier mouse than yours! I get one shot that's it!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 16, 2009)

go to the game page, when the penguie climbs up to the top of the iceberg and says 'ready' (use your imagination), click your mouse (click and release), then click and hold it down. when you think the bird is in the right spot, release the mouse to swing


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2009)

:rollhappy::rollhappy:Thanks Charles - got up to 313!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 17, 2009)

i love the classics.... i think there are a bunch of penguin/yeti games

here's a bloody modification of it....
http://www.flumps.org/funny/bloodypingu/


----------



## nikv (Dec 17, 2009)

^ ^
Now my best score is 870.5. Bloody Hell!


----------



## Clark (Dec 17, 2009)

553 the first tme i connected

funny, i am holding ice and paper towel, waiting for my hand to stop bleeding.


----------



## Clark (Dec 17, 2009)

926


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2010)

(for the first game) 323.5 - woohoo! (haven't played the second one...)


----------



## Hera (Jan 8, 2010)

A whole lot of zeros then finally a 310. Then I did the happy dance, how embassasing is that! My kids beat me with 320 and 310. Who comes up with these things? BTW I bookmarked it. You know how I'll be wasting time.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 21, 2010)

1122.6!!! 
(second game, not the first...)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 21, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> 1122.6!!!
> (second game, not the first...)



You using a mouse or an anvil?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 21, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> 1122.6!!!
> (second game, not the first...)



How in the world did you get that high of a score?? Are greasing up that pinguin???


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 22, 2010)

i played the second game, the one i posted in post #20 of this thread. it's been modified with land mines and a spiked bat.... when you smack the penguin, it's head flies off....


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2010)

bit too dark for me...


----------



## Clark (Feb 22, 2010)

i'm a bit rusty. nothing past 700.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 23, 2010)

Clark said:


> i'm a bit rusty. nothing past 700.



I think you need a new mouse, like me!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 23, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> i played the second game, the one i posted in post #20 of this thread. it's been modified with land mines and a spiked bat.... when you smack the penguin, it's head flies off....



That is sick!! LOL

PS thanks for the link


----------



## Heather (Feb 23, 2010)

I am way too addicted to throwing plants at zombies and launching angry birds from catapults to delve into smacking penguins!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 24, 2010)

Heather said:


> I am way too addicted to throwing plants at zombies and launching angry birds from catapults to delve into smacking penguins!



Links? oke:


----------

